# Mk1 Seat Leon Cupra R



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all,

I've recently bought a mk1 Seat Leon Cupra R. The previous owner has messed about in the engine bay and as such it looks like a bag of snakes. I was wondering if anyone was local to me who had a Cupra R so I could have a look at your engine bay and work out what's what. I live near Fareham, Hampshire.

I know it's a long shot but thought I would ask just in case. Here is a shot of the engine bay in its current form.





Any help would be great.

Ben


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Your just missing the engine cover.
Get one of those on and it should cover it all up


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

As said it all seems to be how it should if a little messy, just missing the engine cover.


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheers for the replies. 

It's not how it should be. I'm want to do the N249 bypass mod. I do have an engine cover ordered so I could just cover it up but I would know it looks very messy. 
Move also got the standard airbox and dumpvalve coming too. 

Ben


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

20v t are vac/hose crazy.


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

I does look a bit of a mine field. The car runs great so I'm not sure wether to just leave it and cover it up. I just find it irritating that it's so messy. 

Ben


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

That's just how they look 

Get an engine cover and you won't see it anyway


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

N249 bypass is very easy, I did it myself last week and the bay is a lot tidier looking now. I haven't noticed much benefit but the car sounds a lot better on gear changes, more whoosh sound lol.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Not local to you mate but also own a cupra r. Also a member on seatcupra.net but not really active.
How you enjoying the car then? 
Here a pic of mine.


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Rob,

I like it but I needs some work. Everything needs attention from the suspension, engine to the interior. There are some rattles that are bugging me. I would have preferred one in red too. ;-) The seatcupra forum doesn't seem the friendliest place hence why posted here. 

Your looks lovely. 

Ben


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

What......I'm on seatcupra forum & it's a friendly place......although I'm on the Mk2 Leon section mostly as I have a Mk2.

One bugbear of a few members on SCN is people starting threads asking something, when the exact same thing has been asked and been answered in umpteen other threads, but someone can't be bothered using the search facility so yet another thread gets started.

As said above, your missing the engine cover, looks like it's been removed to accommodate that intake.

Get on ebay for an engine cover & get back on SCN to search for a few pics :thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I've never had any issues at SCN either, although there are the odd one or two which you get with any forum.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Scn was always good when I was on there too.


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

I've searched for plenty of pics and found a few. They aren't really the same as seeing something in the flesh though. I'm not asking something generic like what dump valve to buy. A chap from Scotland is popping down this way next week to help out. 

I introduced myself on SCN too but only one person has bothered to reply. I know it's not the be all and end all and there must be hundreds of new members each week but it's always good to feel welcomed. 

Sounds a little daft when you write it down. Lol!

An engine cover is on its way.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Ben1413 said:


> I introduced myself on SCN too but only one person has bothered to reply. I know it's not the be all and end all and there must be hundreds of new members each week but it's always good to feel welcomed.


Hope you feel better now


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

dholdi said:


> Hope you feel better now


Starting to feel the love!


----------



## Alexaudi26 (Jan 25, 2016)

You also must remember that your not known on there so you need to settle in first. Some people done go on everyday or even every section or only use the sections that interest them so may not see the newbie bit


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm a sensitive soul. ;-)


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I see bigjohn is will to lend a hand when he pops down. Hopefully he helps. Dont look to much in to people not saying hi on the seat forum. When i joined no one really said hi. 

I have had mine 3 years. Been a work in progress. My suspension is standard and feels crashey as hell. Need to look in to it to be honest.
How many miles has yours done?☺


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, quite a coincidence he's popping down here. 

Just under 140k but the engine has been changed for one with 68k apparently. 

I had two new tyres fitted today. I went for Uniriyal rain sport 3's. I also fitted a JVC head unit. A new gear gaiter and some clips have arrived today so I'll get those fitted tomorrow. 

Ben


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Uniroyals are good tyres mate. Mine eats tyres in 6000 miles lol.
I still have the original headunit with a connect 2 connected instead of the 6 disc changer. This lets me play music from my phone. 
If you need any pics of the engine hoses let me know mate. Aint had n249 deleted or anything so stock setup on vac line if it helps.😉


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

A few pics of the stock set up would be great! 

Ben


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

No worries. Will post some tomorrow. Where do you want them. Here or on the project thread bud.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hope these help ben. Difficult to photo but here goes


----------

